# Good places to train



## paulschoon (Jun 8, 2018)

I have been training in MMA for about 7 years now and know some basic knife fighting but would love to dabble in it some more but have no idea where I can do this. Any suggestions where I should look.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 8, 2018)

Where do you live?


----------



## Danny T (Jun 8, 2018)

paulschoon said:


> I have been training in MMA for about 7 years now and know some basic knife fighting but would love to dabble in it some more but have no idea where I can do this. Any suggestions where I should look.


Find a training facility that trains an edged weapon art. Train there.
Can't make any recommendations with out knowing where you are located or what type of training is available to you.


----------



## paulschoon (Jun 24, 2018)

I am located in Oceanside CA


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 14, 2018)

Idk about specific knife fighting, but I know that krav maga does stuff with knives and guns. But I think they're more focused on how to counter those threats when unarmed...


----------



## Anarax (Jul 15, 2018)

Most Filipino Martial Arts systems like Kali, Arnis and Escrima are weapon based styles. Try looking in you area for FMA schools.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 15, 2018)

Martial Blade Concepts (MBC) - Excel Jiu Jitsu and MMA Academy


----------



## frank raud (Jul 15, 2018)

Phil A.'s review of Close Quarter Concepts


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 15, 2018)

You could take a look at getting into a sport like airsoft, you can carry a rubber training knife with you and use it to fight if you get a chance... A buddy of mine got a knife and duck taped it to the end of his VFC vr16 avalon so it was a bayonet. It was pretty entertaining...


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 16, 2018)

MaxtheNinja said:


> You could take a look at getting into a sport like airsoft, you can carry a rubber training knife with you and use it to fight if you get a chance... A buddy of mine got a knife and duck taped it to the end of his VFC vr16 avalon so it was a bayonet. It was pretty entertaining...



some places can be sensitive to that though. Then again some places let you take blunted steel weapons.   

not too sure how good it is, but no lie blades exists in the U.S and from what i see is aimed towards the combative/self defence market.


----------



## paulschoon (Jul 21, 2018)

thanks for the help guys, thats given me a few places to look Ill probably stop in a few this next week and see how they turn out. The Airsoft thing sounds like fun, more fun than really training, I have gone out and played a few times, do you know of any places that let you bring in dummy knifes?


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 21, 2018)

Most fields do, unless they say no rubber knives, you're good. If you don't have a gun yet, since you mentioned you had been a few times, I'd recommend the VFC vr16 avalon. It's a great gun, and you can get it in multiple styles, colors, and lengths.


----------



## paulschoon (Jul 21, 2018)

Sweet thanks, looks like I have a few things to look into this week, That Avalon looks a lot more bad *** than any of the guns iv played with.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 26, 2020)

A hema might be a good mix.






Somewhere that still let's you fight people.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 26, 2020)

MaxtheNinja said:


> You could take a look at getting into a sport like airsoft, you can carry a rubber training knife with you and use it to fight if you get a chance... A buddy of mine got a knife and duck taped it to the end of his VFC vr16 avalon so it was a bayonet. It was pretty entertaining...



I do gell balling. And carry a rubber knife. The problem is when you have 200 shots in a magazine you basically never use the knife. 

Unless you push for a pistol knife game or something.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 26, 2020)

paulschoon said:


> thanks for the help guys, thats given me a few places to look Ill probably stop in a few this next week and see how they turn out. The Airsoft thing sounds like fun, more fun than really training, I have gone out and played a few times, do you know of any places that let you bring in dummy knifes?



There are mechanics that work that are universal mechanics. So fun or not cover is cover. Moving intelligently through space is the same. The risks are kind of the same. 

If you can get behind someone with an airsoft gun. You can get behind them with any gun. 

And it is that practical scientifically tested method that I favor rather than story driven.


----------

